

The Scientific Quest for Lasting Youth: Prospects for Curing Aging - lispsubroutine
http://online.liebertpub.com/doi/pdfplus/10.1089/rej.2014.1580

======
jkimmel
This paper has a lot of misleading information that I don't have time to parse
out at the moment. I'm relatively well versed in aging literature, and right
off the bat, citing the SENS hypothesis before anything a bit more validated
by data leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

For a thorough overview of why aging happens, and how we may target it with
therapeutics, may I suggest this excellent paper highlighted in Cell Press'
"Best of 2013."(Full Text is free!)

Hallmarks of Aging -
[http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674(13)00645-4.pdf](http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674\(13\)00645-4.pdf)

If you're interested particularly in the forefront of rejuvinative biology,
may I suggest a few more amazing papers.

Aging and reprogramming: a two way street Anne Brunet's group at Stanford.
tl;dr - Pluripotent reprogramming (see Yamanaka 2006) reverses many molecular
signals of aging
[http://web.stanford.edu/group/brunet/Mahmoudi%20et%20al%2020...](http://web.stanford.edu/group/brunet/Mahmoudi%20et%20al%202012.pdf)

Several of the recent parabiosis papers, from the labs of Amy Wagers & Lee
Rubin at Harvard, and Saul Villeda at UC - San Francisco

\--Young blood reverses age-related impairments in cognitive function and
synaptic plasticity in mice
[http://www.nature.com/nm/journal/v20/n6/full/nm.3569.html](http://www.nature.com/nm/journal/v20/n6/full/nm.3569.html)

\--Restoring Systemic GDF11 Levels Reverses Age-Related Dysfunction in Mouse
Skeletal Muscle
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/344/6184/649.abstract](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/344/6184/649.abstract)

\--Vascular and Neurogenic Rejuvenation of the Aging Mouse Brain by Young
Systemic Factors
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/344/6184/630.abstract](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/344/6184/630.abstract)

------
im2w1l
My, admittedly simplistic, understanding of why we age is that there are two
factors at work.

First, DNA gets corrupted as our cells divide. This leads to cancer.

Secondly, in an effort to prevent cancer, cells divide slower and slower as we
age, leading to slower regeneration.

If we can somehow solve cancer, we could use telomerase to encourage cells to
divide faster.

------
worik
Insists on cookies, they do. Read their page? Not I!

